# Anticipated Movies?



## OMGitsSolved (May 20, 2011)

Hey guys, what movies that are coming out this year or next year are you really excited for? I kind of want to know because when I ask my schoolmates I learn about movies I haven't heard of yet. I'm extremely excited right now for X-Men: First Class to come out.


----------



## JyH (May 20, 2011)

Good movies coming out this month. Kung Fu Panda 2, Pirates, and Hangover 2. Excited for all of them.


----------



## QU00BER (May 20, 2011)

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I'm extremely excited right now for X-Men: First Class to come out.


 
Yup.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> Good movies coming out this month. Kung Fu Panda 2, Pirates, and Hangover 2. Excited for all of them.



Really excited for those but not close to as excited I am to X-Men. Oh, I saw the trailer for Cowboys vs. Aliens when I was watching Thor(I'm a huge movie watcher, especially horror movies). Sorry, but the idea of it looks really stupid. Probably end up watching anyway though!


----------



## JackJ (May 20, 2011)

Hangover 2, HP7P2.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 20, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Really excited for those but not close to as excited I am to X-Men. Oh, I saw the trailer for Cowboys vs. Aliens when I was watching Thor(I'm a huge movie watcher, especially horror movies). Sorry, but the idea of it looks really stupid. Probably end up watching anyway though!


 
TTHh00ooORrrrRR
HHhhHaaAaAIiiiiIRrRrRRrr---EeeeEe PPPPo00ottTT33Rrrr


----------



## RaresB (May 20, 2011)

Hangover 2 definately


----------



## Andreaillest (May 20, 2011)

Heard Fast Five was pretty good. I'll have to check it out. There's a lot of movies I still need to watch.


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 20, 2011)

Some might laugh but Im waiting for Cars 2; Captain America too.


----------



## JLarsen (May 20, 2011)

The Green Lantern.


----------



## AustinReed (May 20, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the Hunger Games when it comes out.


----------



## Enter (May 20, 2011)

super 8


----------



## hic0057 (May 20, 2011)

Transformers 3


----------



## NSKuber (May 20, 2011)

HP7P2, Pirates(they actually came out already ), Cars 2, X-men. Two next weeks will be great! Kung-Fu Panda+X-Men


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 20, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda FTW and Transformes 3


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 20, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> The Green Lantern.


 
Oh god I forgot about that. He's my second favorite hero. This movie ties with x-men. Oh and anyone who hasn't seen thor and wants too and is about to see pirates watch Thor first. Its amazing.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 20, 2011)

Either I've turned into a movie snob as I get past my 20s, or there truly are some terrible movies in this thread.


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2011)

The younger audience might appreciate Cars and KungFu Panda more by default, but those are films that I'm looking forward too  And I'm REALLY old...

Not really looking forward to Transformers 3 though. Neither of the first ones were very strong in the story department so the CGI is what kept me entertained. The wow effect was gone after watching the second film...


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 20, 2011)

hp7. other than that, kungfu panda 2 and pirates of the carribean 4


----------



## Owen (May 20, 2011)

In my opinion, there has never been a truly good movie. Also, the past 20 years have yielded absolutely nothing but awful, cringe-worthy excuses for entertainment. Nothing made in this modern age has come even remotely close to anything I would ever consider "good" or even "decent".

The best movie of all time is probably _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, and it's not all that good, only tolerable.


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2011)

Owen said:


> In my opinion, there has never been a truly good movie. Also, the past 20 years have yielded absolutely nothing but awful, cringe-worthy excuses for entertainment. Nothing made in this modern age has come even remotely close to anything I would ever consider "good" or even "decent".
> 
> The best movie of all time is probably _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, and it's not all that good, only tolerable.


 
Have you seen "Children of Men"? That's a pretty good film.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 20, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2 and The Green Lantern!

EDIT: Triple Ninja'd!


----------



## cincyaviation (May 24, 2011)

Seriously, is no one else waiting for Men In Black III next year?


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 24, 2011)

Cinderella Man, Mississippi Burning, Cool Hand Luke, Titanic, Inception, Apocalypse Now, Jaws, Men in Black, Casablanca, Gone With the Wind, O Brother, Where art thou?, The Fighter.
O wait, these all came out already. >.>


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 24, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Seriously, is no one else waiting for Men In Black III next year?


Meh.


----------



## shelley (May 24, 2011)

Owen said:


> In my opinion, there has never been a truly good movie. Also, the past 20 years have yielded absolutely nothing but awful, cringe-worthy excuses for entertainment. Nothing made in this modern age has come even remotely close to anything I would ever consider "good" or even "decent".
> 
> The best movie of all time is probably _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, and it's not all that good, only tolerable.


 
I'm impressed that you've managed to see every movie made in the past 20 years. I can't even keep up with all the movies made in the past year.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 24, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> The younger audience might appreciate Cars and KungFu Panda more by default, but those are films that I'm looking forward too  And I'm REALLY old...
> 
> Not really looking forward to Transformers 3 though. Neither of the first ones were very strong in the story department so the CGI is what kept me entertained. The wow effect was gone after watching the second film...



+1 about cars. The first one, although intended for younger audiances, actually reminded people the long-forgotten philosophy they learned as a kid, but long-lost in the years of life.

I'm actually not at all that excited about Pirates, as I thought the 3rd one's ending was good enough for the end of a movie series.


----------



## ianography (May 24, 2011)

Not Pirates whatsoever, it's just basically Johnny Depp and some fighting smashed into one saga in my opinion.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 26, 2011)

Just saw this trailer a moment ago:






Didn't realize that Rowan Atkinson is already soo old!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 26, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> I'm actually not at all that excited about Pirates, as I thought the 3rd one's ending was good enough for the end of a movie series.


 
I've heard the 4th stands alone from the first 3.


----------



## Escher (May 26, 2011)

Owen said:


> In my opinion, there has never been a truly good movie. Also, the past 20 years have yielded absolutely nothing but awful, cringe-worthy excuses for entertainment. Nothing made in this modern age has come even remotely close to anything I would ever consider "good" or even "decent".
> 
> The best movie of all time is probably _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, and it's not all that good, only tolerable.



Ya also all music is ****, all the good painters are dead and all new books are just **** copies of old ones with different titles!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bapao (May 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Just saw this trailer a moment ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never would have though they'd make a sequel. I enjoyed the first one, especially the funeral scene


----------



## Owen (May 27, 2011)

Escher said:


> Ya also all music is ****, all the good painters are dead and all new books are just **** copies of old ones with different titles!!!!!!!!


 
There is actually still some good music being made, but you're right about paintings. Also, 99% of books are trash, but there is some good ones.

I makes me sad how much unused potential film-making has.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> Also, 99% of books are trash, but there *is* some good ones.


 
Shows how much you read.


----------



## theace (May 27, 2011)

Just saw hangover 2. It's crazy


----------



## Owen (May 27, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Shows how much you read.


 
Please explain to me why amongst all the poor grammar on this website, I'm the one who gets yelled at for minuscule errors? 

Seriously, whenever I make a typo, everyone comes around to tear me apart, while ignoring all the users who never even use capitalization.


----------



## Escher (May 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> There is actually still some good music being made, but you're right about paintings. Also, 99% of books are trash, but there is some good ones.
> 
> I makes me sad how much unused potential film-making has.


 
So who are your favourite painters? Musicians? Writers?

Also inb4 Fight Club, Let The Right One In, The Matrix, Seven, Donnie Darko, 28 Days Later, The Big Lebowski, Cronos, This Is England, Amelie, The Lives of Others, Oldboy etc etc etc

EDIT: ^ It's because when you use an incredibly superior tone people expect you to have superior command of the English language and the keyboard.


----------



## Bapao (May 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> Please explain to me why amongst all the poor grammar on this website, I'm the one who gets yelled at for minuscule errors?
> 
> Seriously, whenever I make a typo, everyone comes around to tear me apart, while ignoring all the users who never even use capitalization.


 
Don't let it get to you.



> EDIT: ^ It's because when you use an incredibly superior tone people expect you to have superior command of the English language and the keyboard.



That's very true though...


----------



## IamWEB (May 28, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Seriously, is no one else waiting for Men In Black III next year?


 
I am .

But I'll go even crazier: Spy Kids 4.


----------

